# MulletMan gigging big flounder



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Check out the latest MulletMan video on YouTube (link below). I took him flounder gigging last week. Tides were crazy high, water was murky, and winds were cold 20mph NE. We had to work hard for the fish we got, but ended with some solid flounder...






Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## born to fish (Mar 30, 2013)

Where's the fish picture??

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

fish picture...


----------

